# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Money problem entre IIS local et online

## Mvu

Bonjour, j'ai un problme de comportement diffrent selon que j'excute une requte SQL en ASP CLASSIC sur mon serveur IIS en local par rapport  la mme requte sur ma machine virtuelle sur Azure galement avec IIS. Je m'explique, si j'ajoute dans une table access un produit qui cote 109,50 , el local, dans la table access, il va crire 109,50. Sur le serveur 10950446758685 ?! Les deux serveurs sont configurs pareils dans Windows pour Date, heure, rgion, nombre etc. Quelqu'un a-t-il une ide ?

----------

